# Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 110-220VAC



## Guest

Ahora presentando el prototipo de una SMPS de 110-220VAC, faltan algunos datos que se tienen que sacar como el numero de espiras del transformador y calibres del alambre; por el momento esta Rev. 1.0 esta trabajando correctamente, la mayor parte del material utilizado es reciclado, y de alli adapte para hacer el PCB, porlotanto esta vez no colocare el PCB para imprimir pero si el esquematico, tomando en cuenta esto dejo algunas fotos y pronto actualizare el post con mas información.

Saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL

Primero, de nuevo felicitarte y agradecer estos aportes, hermano.

Segundo, saber que soy el primero que responde este post, me hará famoso, pues sé que muchas lecturas tendrá.   

Tercero, era algo que esperaba y que seguiré atento, pues ya estoy harto de los pesados transformadores y las fuentes lineales en amplificador, ya que siempre exigen fuentes grandotas.

Cuarto: Qué buenas fotos.


----------



## armandolopezmx

segun la nomenclatura.. esta fuente convierte de 110 ac   a un voltaje 220 ac?

si es asi,  no podrian diseñar una fuente que  tenga de entrada 110 a 220 ac, y que salgan +50 y -50' dc
digo.  ese seria un gran logro para los que se dedican a armar amplfiicadores.
sale.


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

Hola lucipierro estoy muy interesado en esta fuente  voy a comensar a fabricarla  , pero sera que tu sabras  como hago para sacar  +75 -75  dc para mi amplificador por que los transformadores  son muy pesador y caros  gracias por tu ayuda voy ha regar la vola por todos lados haserca de esta fuente muy pronto doy respuestas


----------



## Guest

fredy esneider valdes dijo:
			
		

> Hola lucipierro estoy muy interesado en esta fuente  voy a comensar a fabricarla  , pero sera que tu sabras  como hago para sacar  +75 -75  dc para mi amplificador por que los transformadores  son muy pesador y caros  gracias por tu ayuda voy ha regar la vola por todos lados haserca de esta fuente muy pronto doy respuestas



Para conseguir los +-75VDC tienes que devanar 28 espiras con tap central en el secundario en vez de las 22, con esto tendras una tension de alrededor de +-80 a +-90 volt y ajustas la tension con el trimpot de 10K.


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

lucipierro como hago para hacer L1 Y L2   y l1a y l1b  gracias


----------



## Guest

fredy esneider valdes dijo:
			
		

> lucipierro como hago para hacer L1 Y L2   y l1a y l1b  gracias



L1 y L2 puede ser sobre nucleo de ferrita de las amarillas con blanco que traen las fuentes de PC, con alambre de cobre calibre No.15 bobinas de 35 a 45 espiras, esto si los nucleos no son muy pequeños ya que si no, es posible que no quepa el alambre por lo reducido del nucleo asi que hay que buscar uno donde pueda entrar sin problemas el bobinado; para l1a yl1b yo no lo bobine porque ese choke lo recicle de una fuente de impresora, pero te paso este link para que te des una idea de como hacerlo http://www.soloelectronica.net/FILTRO DE RED.htm

Saludos.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

HOLA....... lucipierro lla te extañaba (aun que suene medio rraro !es la berdad! )

peeeeero lla beo por que asi de rato   estabas preparando tu proximo aporte ..... una super fuente smps ...
 no cabe duda que eres uno de los mejores    

echale ganas lici  y luego (tal bes no pronto ...por que estoy asiendo 2 de tus prollectos ) sibo las fotos de lo que ahora nos as dado a conoser 
ok 

saludos 

bay


----------



## armandolopezmx

hola


Les agradeceria que si me pudieran contestar una duda que siempre  he tenido: 
* la funcion del optoacoplador en las fuentes conmutadas es de ON-OFF,  o se usa para salida variable de voltaje para lazo cerrado?

* cual de los opciones aplica para esta fuente?

saludos.


----------



## Mushito

hola ¿no tienes una fuenta mas simplificada
?


----------



## zopilote

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> hola ¿no tienes una fuenta mas simplificada
> ?



Con un esquema bien explicado, es suficiente garantia para armarla. y si lo que quieres es minimizar componentes. Esto es algo que pasa al buscar en la red. Sin indicaciones ni nada.

etolipoz
----------


----------



## Mushito

que les parece esta de menor potencia?
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/anp/13418.htm


----------



## armandolopezmx

Luciperro:


Te agradeceria que si me pudieras contestar una duda que siempre he tenido: 
* la funcion del optoacoplador en las fuentes conmutadas es de ON-OFF, o se usa para salida variable de voltaje para lazo cerrado? 

* cual de los opciones aplica para esta fuente? 

saludos.


----------



## Guest

Hola luciperro

Bueno mi pregunta va enfocada al programa que usaste para presentar el esquematico en la hoja uno del tema, es que yo he probado con muchos y el tuyo me convencio


----------



## Guest

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> Luciperro:
> 
> 
> Te agradeceria que si me pudieras contestar una duda que siempre he tenido:
> * la funcion del optoacoplador en las fuentes conmutadas es de ON-OFF, o se usa para salida variable de voltaje para lazo cerrado?
> 
> * cual de los opciones aplica para esta fuente?
> 
> saludos.



en el caso de esta fuente el optoacoplador cumple con la funcion de ajustar y mantener la tension que se desea a la salida, en otros casos que he visto lo ponen como limite para que la tension no aumente a la salida que es algo similar pero con diferente proposito.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest

esteban guerrero dijo:
			
		

> Hola luciperro
> 
> Bueno mi pregunta va enfocada al programa que usaste para presentar el esquematico en la hoja uno del tema, es que yo he probado con muchos y el tuyo me convencio



Protel schematic (design explorer 99)


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

lucipierro mi pregunta con toda amavilidad  es como haces para hacer tus pcb tan bonitos ,con que programa y donde lo puedo conseguir  en la rec  , y otro favor como hago para mandar los pcb al foro gracias de antemano


----------



## Guest

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> hola ¿no tienes una fuenta mas simplificada
> ?



Pues puedes usar un transformador de nucleo de hierro alimentado a la tension de la red local y sus capacitores comunes, esto se llama fuente lineal.


----------



## Guest

fredy esneider valdes dijo:
			
		

> lucipierro mi pregunta con toda amavilidad  es como haces para hacer tus pcb tan bonitos ,con que programa y donde lo puedo conseguir  en la rec  , y otro favor como hago para mandar los pcb al foro gracias de antemano



El programa es Protel (design explorer 99) puedes buscar en el poderoso google y descargar la version estudiantil para que sea ligera aunque existen otros mas como: orcad pcbwizard etc.. solo necesitas buscar un poco y utiliza el que te acomode, todos tienen su proceso para usarlos, yo en lo personal hago mi ruteo a mano, no utilizo el autoruteo porque no queda como yo quiero los pcb pero eso es decicion del diseñador.

Saludos.


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

luciperro estoy haciendo el pcb de tu fuente pero con pcb wizar me queda muy feo , el protel no pude bajarlo sera que tu me puedes decir como muchas gracias, los que  manejan este programa dicen que es uno de los mejores para hacer pcb que dan como de fabrica, hacerca de tu fuente hay un ingeniero de diseño  y me comento que esta fuente si funciona si se encuentra dentro de los parametro  sobre las fuentes conmutadas y quye podria dar 7 amperioa por rama  me esta ayudando en la fabricacion


----------



## hazard_1998

luciperro, interesante trabajo, solo te añado un par de upgrades, el diodo mur160 que alimenta la pata 6 del ir2110, debe tener el anodo a la salida de tension del lm7815, ya que la alimentacion maxima del ir2110 son 25V y si tenes variacion de tension de linea puede que se te queme, peor aun, esa tension termina llendo a parar al gate del mosfet del lado de arriba, cuya tension de compuerta maxima son 20V. otra cosa, los mur 460 podes no ponerlos, ya que los mosfet tienen un diodo en anti paralelo de la misma manera que tenes esos diodos puestos.
C12 y C13 te estan limitando la corriente media de conduccion, como el transformador esta referido a VCC/2 puedes omitirlos y poner el transformador directamente al nodo Q1/Q2
mas adelante te explico como calcular el transformador y los inductores.


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

Para la gente del foro esta resuelto el problema de la fuente para los amplificador ya puse a trabajar  la fuente y trabaja ok le hice las modificaciones para la bobina del secundario para que me sacara +80  -80  y trabajo muy bien  puse trabajar la fuente con el qsc 1300 solo con 8 transistores  y no se me cae la fuente , esta muy buena  lo unico es que se calienten siempre los transistores ,pero me di cuenta que le habia colocado un disipador muy pequeño y se lo agrande y asunto arreglado , lo trabaje 5 horas que me puse a tomar con mis amigos , y no paso nada ,  my pregunta lucipierro es como resuelvo el problema para el caso de un corto , seria colocarle un detector de error  que estuviera puesto en el +b del sg3525 para que dejara de trabajar en caso de algo , muy pronto le paso el pcb el problema es que lo hice con pcb wizard  y me que da muy feo , lucipierro no pude bajar el protel sera que me lo podrias subir a este correo   todo con mayuscula gracias , o me podrias enseñar ha como bajarlo


----------



## mnicolau

fredy esneider valdes dijo:
			
		

> Para la gente del foro esta resuelto el problema de la fuente para los amplificador ya puse a trabajar  la fuente y trabaja ok le hice las modificaciones para la bobina del secundario para que me sacara +80  -80  y trabajo muy bien  puse trabajar la fuente con el qsc 1300 solo con 8 transistores  y no se me cae la fuente , esta muy buena  lo unico es que se calienten siempre los transistores ,pero me di cuenta que le habia colocado un disipador muy pequeño y se lo agrande y asunto arreglado , lo trabaje 5 horas que me puse a tomar con mis amigos , y no paso nada ,  my pregunta lucipierro es como resuelvo el problema para el caso de un corto , seria colocarle un detector de error  que estuviera puesto en el +b del sg3525 para que dejara de trabajar en caso de algo , muy pronto le paso el pcb el problema es que lo hice con pcb wizard  y me que da muy feo , lucipierro no pude bajar el protel sera que me lo podrias subir a este correo   todo con mayuscula gracias , o me podrias enseñar ha como bajarlo



Hola fredy, subí por favor el pcb q hiciste en pcb wizard, de última te ayudamos a retocarlo. Si te acostumbraste al pcb wizard va a estar dificil empezar a usar otro programa, lo digo por experiencia... jaja

Saludos, gracias.


----------



## hazard_1998

freddy, para hacer el limite de corriente no debes apagar el 3525, lo cual seria mas que peligroso, lo que si podes hacer es mediante algun circuito de medicion de corriente, descargar el capacitor de soft start del sg3525, de esta manera te limitará el tiempo de conduccion de los transistores, lo que podes hacer es, un trafito chiquito switching donde el primario sea una sola espira, que queda en serie con el primario del transformador de potencia, y el secundario de este transformador chiquito de por ej. 10 a 20 vueltas, le colocas un resistor en paralelo a este transformador de por ej 1kohm, y lo rectificas con 4 diodos 1n4148, el negativo lo pones a masa y el positivo de este puente lo mandas mediante una R de 4K7 a la base de un transistor que te descargue el capacitor de soft start. entonces, cuando hay una sobre corriente, el transformador de corriente la medirá, te generará una tension en el puente de diodos y a traves de este transistor limitará el ancho de pulso de la fuente...
este transistor debe ser de baja ganancia.. tipo mpsa42. o parecido.


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

Hajard  1998  esta muy buena tu idea  pero por que no explicas tu circuito  con un diagrama para anexarlo al circuito o para construirlo ,lo   del pcb tengo otra ves problemas con esta guevonada no se como mandarlo si hay alguien que me explique como mandar el pcb al foro por favor ayuda que tengo artos pcb para mandar ayuda


----------



## kanon

Pero creo que le falta algo mas atu prototipo suguiero que le modifiques el sistema de alimentacion alos ic ya que seve muy primitivo sugiero un sistema de retroalimentacion en el primario, con referencia al b+ de entrada y ademas una proteccion no estaria nada mal para evitar fuego... huawww ahi una idea ya vista y aplicada en muchas fuentes sw.. Saludos

 No soy muy bueno dibujando pero se entiende nohh asi eliminas el transformador y menos espacio...


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

lucipierro por que no te as vuelto ha manisfestar  sobre tu fuente es una bellesa  de circuito necesitamos, el pcb tan bonitos que haces , con esta fuente se resuelven los problemas sobre este tipo de circuitos


----------



## Guest

fredy esneider valdes dijo:
			
		

> lucipierro por que no te as vuelto ha manisfestar  sobre tu fuente es una bellesa  de circuito necesitamos, el pcb tan bonitos que haces , con esta fuente se resuelven los problemas sobre este tipo de circuitos



Este PCB sigue siendo prototipo y existen varios inconvenvientes comoe l tamaño de lso componentes que he utilizado, ya que feuron reciclados de otras tarjetas, y da la casualidad que si uno busca estos componentes en su tienda de electronica favorita, se topa con que las piezas son monstruosas y ya no entran en el diseño  , como es el caso de los capacitores, tambien el transformador que utilice es para PCB y ese no lo venden del tamaño ni forma, para variar, aun esta fuente esta en pro de desarrollo y pruebas de desempeño, cuando tenga algo final con componentes accesibles y arme un PCB lo publico como todos los demas.

Saludos.


----------



## kusanagy100

hola a todos , desde ya queria felicitarte luci por el pedazo de fuente q te mandaste, ejej estoy ansiosamente es perando q largues el pcb,

pero tengo una consulta q quiero hacerte:

yo la voy a utilizar con 220AC quisiera saber cuales serian los componentes q tendria q eliminar de la parte de 110AC asi redusco el precio de la mismo y se me simplifica el circuido   

saludos.


----------



## Guest

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos , desde ya queria felicitarte luci por el pedazo de fuente q te mandaste, ejej estoy ansiosamente es perando q largues el pcb,
> 
> pero tengo una consulta q quiero hacerte:
> 
> yo la voy a utilizar con 220AC quisiera saber cuales serian los componentes q tendria q eliminar de la parte de 110AC asi redusco el precio de la mismo y se me simplifica el circuido
> 
> saludos.



Pues ningun componente se puede eliminar, lo unico que tienes que hacer es colocar solo el switch en la posicion de 220VAC y remplazar el transformador que alimenta al SG3525 y el IR2110 por uno con entrada de 220VAC, todo lodemas se queda talcual el circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pregunto por las dudas, algun circuito para hacer una fuente de 220vac a 24v? en digamos unos 11 o 12 amperes? seria para alimentar una lampara de 24v/250w tipo de proyector. gracias y saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

hola zeta bola 1, esta fuente es casi lo que buscas , tendrias que bobinar el secundario con el doble de vueltas de las que te dice,  o sino poner un rectificador de onda completa, de las dos maneras tenes que modificar el valor de R8 al doble de su valor

http://www.qrp4u.de/docs/en/smps_new/


espero que te sirva , saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

claroclaro, te entiendo y gracias por tu rapida repuesta, peeeeeeeeero, no te parece un poco aparatosa? vi varias fuentes switching apara este tipo de lampara y son sino un 1/4 mas chicas mas o menos. saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

yo no la veo tan aparatosa, por ahi las que vos viste tendrian placa doble faz y montaje superficial, con eso se achica mucho ,ooo  por ahi no serian de tanta potencia, de todas maneras mas aparatoso seria un transformador de hierro jejeje


----------



## zeta_bola_1

busco la fot y la subo


----------



## kusanagy100

bueno viendo q es un fuente muy buena y me viene perfecto para el amplificador , y devido a q no hay PCB me dispuse a hacerla yo mismo

aca ñes adjunto el circuito de al fuente y su correspondiente pcb, yo todavia no la probe pero si le encuentran algo me dicen, muchas gracias

saludos    STUART


----------



## FELIBAR12

hola.
el pcb seria bueno modificarlo de tal manera que el transformador final quedase dentro de la placa para evitar cableados externos .creo que  tambien dejarla igual como se muestra en el primer esquematico porque veo valores distintos de piezas o eso ayuda a mejorarla?


----------



## luditobv

Luci.. idolo... cuanta potencia se banca esta fuente?


----------



## Guest

luditobv dijo:
			
		

> Luci.. idolo... cuanta potencia se banca esta fuente?



Que tal. entrega no mas de 500W


----------



## hector_siglo21

Hola luciperro...estaba mirando el esquematico que publicaste y veo que los integrados estan alimentados por una fuente lineal de 15 volts extraidos de un transformador de nucleo de hierro, mi pregunta es, si no es posible hacer un devanado sobre el propio transformador de alta frecuencia para que de los 15 voltios necesarios para alimentar este circuito...Desde ya mil disculpas si la pregunta es un poco tonta, pero si interesante saberlo. 

Nuevamente Gracias, y tambien se agradece el aporte...

Saludos.


----------



## hector_siglo21

Hola de nuevo. Olvide preguntarte otra cosa, cual seria el diametro en mm de los alambres utilizados para el primario y/o secundario?...

Gracias...


----------



## fchouza

Me interesaría saber como calculase la compensación. Es decir, como elegiste los valores de R15,C26 y C27. Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

luci muy bueno tu aporte pero es posible unir dos ferritas para obtener mas potencia de 500w y colocar mas transistores ?


----------



## sonido

muy buena la pregunta de aldemarar, exactamente la msima que iva hacer cuando entre ,jeje ,pero creo que sea possible si ,incluso he leido a respeto de usar varios nucleo de fuentes de computadores,3 nucleos te dan una media de 800 watios por lo que lei.Me estoy aventurando en SMPS ,empeze por modificar fuentes de computadoras ,pero com quiero hacer un amplificadorfcador com poco peso ,me interese por las SMPSmas potentes. estare acompañando este forun que tanto me ha ensañado.


----------



## Guest

hector_siglo21 dijo:
			
		

> Hola luciperro...estaba mirando el esquematico que publicaste y veo que los integrados estan alimentados por una fuente lineal de 15 volts extraidos de un transformador de nucleo de hierro, mi pregunta es, si no es posible hacer un devanado sobre el propio transformador de alta frecuencia para que de los 15 voltios necesarios para alimentar este circuito...Desde ya mil disculpas si la pregunta es un poco tonta, pero si interesante saberlo.
> 
> Nuevamente Gracias, y tambien se agradece el aporte...
> 
> Saludos.



Que tal!. En efecto es posible hacerlo con un debanado sobre el mismo transformador, solo que como es un modelo prototipo y aun estoy experimentando, no lo utilice pro el momento.

saludos.


----------



## Guest

hector_siglo21 dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo. Olvide preguntarte otra cosa, cual seria el diametro en mm de los alambres utilizados para el primario y/o secundario?...
> 
> Gracias...



Busca la tabla de valores equivalentes, aqui en mi aldea, lo compro por el numero del calibre.


----------



## Guest

fchouza dijo:
			
		

> Me interesaría saber como calculase la compensación. Es decir, como elegiste los valores de R15,C26 y C27. Saludos



Esos valores los tome de un diagrama, yo la verdad no se hacer los calculos jejejejeje.

Saludos.


----------



## sonido

Luciperro, decime, en lugar del nucleo toroidal se puede usar varios nucleos de fuente de computadoras verdad? creo que cada uno da unos 270 watios.


----------



## Guest

sonido dijo:
			
		

> Luciperro, decime, en lugar del nucleo toroidal se puede usar varios nucleos de fuente de computadoras verdad? creo que cada uno da unos 270 watios.



Me imagino que debe ser posible, se tendria que hacer la prueba, solo que de que forma los colocarias?, para obtener que tension y que corriente?


----------



## BUSHELL

Luciperro, saludos. Cómo van tus pruebas con esta fuente?

Yo, al igual que muchos otros, seguimos cruzando los dedos para que las pruebas sean exitosas y finalmente la criatura salga a la luz con todas las mejoras y el pcb. Tal como ocurrió con la otra fuente SMPS.



			
				Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> Este PCB sigue siendo prototipo y existen varios inconvenvientes como el tamaño de los componentes que he utilizado, ya que feuron reciclados de otras tarjetas, y da la casualidad que si uno busca estos componentes en su tienda de electronica favorita, se topa con que las piezas son monstruosas y ya no entran en el diseño  , como es el caso de los capacitores, tambien el transformador que utilice es para PCB y ese no lo venden del tamaño ni forma, para variar, aun esta fuente esta en pro de desarrollo y pruebas de desempeño, cuando tenga algo final con componentes accesibles y arme un PCB lo publico como todos los demas. Saludos.



Y si tomas unas fotos por debajo de la que tienes?..quizá yo me aventure a hacer una aproximación, que pueda servir de base a otras mejoras del pcb…Bueno, seria mi humilde aporte.

IDEAS DE LOS COMPAÑEROS:


			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> el diodo mur160 que alimenta la pata 6 del ir2110, debe tener el anodo a la salida de tension del lm7815, ya que la alimentacion maxima del ir2110 son 25V y si tenes variacion de tension de linea puede que se te queme, peor aun, esa tension termina llendo a parar al gate del mosfet del lado de arriba, cuya tension de compuerta maxima son 20V. otra cosa, los mur 460 podes no ponerlos, ya que los mosfet tienen un diodo en anti paralelo de la misma manera que tenes esos diodos puestos.
> C12 y C13 te estan limitando la corriente media de conduccion, como el transformador esta referido a VCC/2 puedes omitirlos y poner el transformador directamente al nodo Q1/Q2
> mas adelante te explico como calcular el transformador y los inductores.






			
				Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> hector_siglo21 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola luciperro...estaba mirando el esquematico que publicaste y veo que los integrados estan alimentados por una fuente lineal de 15 volts extraidos de un transformador de nucleo de hierro, mi pregunta es, si no es posible hacer un devanado sobre el propio transformador de alta frecuencia para que de los 15 voltios necesarios para alimentar este circuito...Desde ya mil disculpas si la pregunta es un poco tonta, pero si interesante saberlo. Nuevamente Gracias, y tambien se agradece el aporte... Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> Que tal!. En efecto es posible hacerlo con un debanado sobre el mismo transformador, solo que como es un modelo prototipo y aun estoy experimentando, no lo utilice pro el momento. saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Una mejora interesante, pues se trata precisamente de olvidarnos de las viejas fuentes lineales.




			
				kanon dijo:
			
		

> Pero creo que le falta algo mas a tu prototipo suguiero que le modifiques el sistema de alimentacion a los ic ya que se ve muy primitivo.  Sugiero un sistema de retroalimentacion en el primario, con referencia al b+ de entrada y ademas una proteccion no estaria nada mal para evitar fuego... huawww ahi una idea ya vista y aplicada en muchas fuentes sw.. Saludos No soy muy bueno dibujando pero se entiende nohh asi eliminas el transformador y menos espacio...



Yo no entiendo muy bien, Kanon, pero suena interesante. Atrás está el dibujo del compañero Kanon.
Algo relacionado:



			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> freddy, para hacer el limite de corriente no debes apagar el 3525, lo cual seria mas que peligroso, lo que si podes hacer es mediante algun circuito de medicion de corriente, descargar el capacitor de soft start del sg3525, de esta manera te limitará el tiempo de conduccion de los transistores, lo que podes hacer es, un trafito chiquito switching donde el primario sea una sola espira, que queda en serie con el primario del transformador de potencia, y el secundario de este transformador chiquito de por ej. 10 a 20 vueltas, le colocas un resistor en paralelo a este transformador de por ej 1kohm, y lo rectificas con 4 diodos 1n4148, el negativo lo pones a masa y el positivo de este puente lo mandas mediante una R de 4K7 a la base de un transistor que te descargue el capacitor de soft start. entonces, cuando hay una sobre corriente, el transformador de corriente la medirá, te generará una tension en el puente de diodos y a traves de este transistor limitará el ancho de pulso de la fuente... este transistor debe ser de baja ganancia.. tipo mpsa42. o parecido.



Muy bien. Con un diagramita, quizá podamos cogerte la idea, que suena muy buena, compañero.



			
				kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> bueno viendo q es un fuente muy buena y me viene perfecto para el amplificador , y devido a q no hay PCB me dispuse a hacerla yo mismo aca les adjunto el circuito de la fuente y su correspondiente pcb, yo todavia no la probe pero si le encuentran algo me dicen, muchas gracias saludos STUART



Buen aporte, quizá nos pueda servir como base para la pcb definitiva. Pueden bajar el .rar atrás.




			
				fredy esneider valdes dijo:
			
		

> Para la gente del foro esta resuelto el problema de la fuente para los amplificador ya puse a trabajar la fuente y trabaja ok le hice las modificaciones para la bobina del secundario para que me sacara +80 -80 y trabajo muy bien puse trabajar la fuente con el qsc 1300 solo con 8 transistores y no se me cae la fuente , esta muy buena lo unico es que se calienten siempre los transistores ,pero me di cuenta que le habia colocado un disipador muy pequeño y se lo agrande y asunto arreglado , lo trabaje 5 horas que me puse a tomar con mis amigos , y no paso nada,………… muy pronto le paso el pcb el problema es que lo hice con pcb wizard y me que da muy feo ,



Amigo, ¿porqué no subes tu pcb?, si te queda feo, no importa, te ayudamos a retocarlo, tal como te dijo mnicolau. Quieres que te explique en un MP cómo subirla?

Alguien más la tiene funcionando? Bienvenidos todos los aportes!

Bueno, saludos a todos y venturoso año nuevo 2009. Pienso dejar atrás, con esta fuente, la pesada fuente lineal de mi amplificador y sé que es la ilusión de muchos.


----------



## BUSHELL

Luciperro, saludos. Cómo van tus pruebas con esta fuente?

Yo, al igual que muchos otros, seguimos cruzando los dedos para que las pruebas sean exitosas y finalmente la criatura salga a la luz con todas las mejoras y el pcb. Tal como ocurrió con la otra fuente SMPS.



			
				Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> Este PCB sigue siendo prototipo y existen varios inconvenvientes como el tamaño de los componentes que he utilizado, ya que feuron reciclados de otras tarjetas, y da la casualidad que si uno busca estos componentes en su tienda de electronica favorita, se topa con que las piezas son monstruosas y ya no entran en el diseño  , como es el caso de los capacitores, tambien el transformador que utilice es para PCB y ese no lo venden del tamaño ni forma, para variar, aun esta fuente esta en pro de desarrollo y pruebas de desempeño, cuando tenga algo final con componentes accesibles y arme un PCB lo publico como todos los demas. Saludos.



Y si tomas unas fotos por debajo de la que tienes?..quizá yo me aventure a hacer una aproximación, que pueda servir de base a otras mejoras del pcb…Bueno, seria mi humilde aporte.

IDEAS DE LOS COMPAÑEROS:


			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> el diodo mur160 que alimenta la pata 6 del ir2110, debe tener el anodo a la salida de tension del lm7815, ya que la alimentacion maxima del ir2110 son 25V y si tenes variacion de tension de linea puede que se te queme, peor aun, esa tension termina llendo a parar al gate del mosfet del lado de arriba, cuya tension de compuerta maxima son 20V. otra cosa, los mur 460 podes no ponerlos, ya que los mosfet tienen un diodo en anti paralelo de la misma manera que tenes esos diodos puestos.
> C12 y C13 te estan limitando la corriente media de conduccion, como el transformador esta referido a VCC/2 puedes omitirlos y poner el transformador directamente al nodo Q1/Q2
> mas adelante te explico como calcular el transformador y los inductores.






			
				Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> hector_siglo21 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola luciperro...estaba mirando el esquematico que publicaste y veo que los integrados estan alimentados por una fuente lineal de 15 volts extraidos de un transformador de nucleo de hierro, mi pregunta es, si no es posible hacer un devanado sobre el propio transformador de alta frecuencia para que de los 15 voltios necesarios para alimentar este circuito...Desde ya mil disculpas si la pregunta es un poco tonta, pero si interesante saberlo. Nuevamente Gracias, y tambien se agradece el aporte... Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> Que tal!. En efecto es posible hacerlo con un debanado sobre el mismo transformador, solo que como es un modelo prototipo y aun estoy experimentando, no lo utilice pro el momento. saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Una mejora interesante, pues se trata precisamente de olvidarnos de las viejas fuentes lineales.




			
				kanon dijo:
			
		

> Pero creo que le falta algo mas a tu prototipo suguiero que le modifiques el sistema de alimentacion a los ic ya que se ve muy primitivo.  Sugiero un sistema de retroalimentacion en el primario, con referencia al b+ de entrada y ademas una proteccion no estaria nada mal para evitar fuego... huawww ahi una idea ya vista y aplicada en muchas fuentes sw.. Saludos No soy muy bueno dibujando pero se entiende nohh asi eliminas el transformador y menos espacio...



Yo no entiendo muy bien, Kanon, pero suena interesante. Atrás está el dibujo del compañero Kanon.
Algo relacionado:



			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> freddy, para hacer el limite de corriente no debes apagar el 3525, lo cual seria mas que peligroso, lo que si podes hacer es mediante algun circuito de medicion de corriente, descargar el capacitor de soft start del sg3525, de esta manera te limitará el tiempo de conduccion de los transistores, lo que podes hacer es, un trafito chiquito switching donde el primario sea una sola espira, que queda en serie con el primario del transformador de potencia, y el secundario de este transformador chiquito de por ej. 10 a 20 vueltas, le colocas un resistor en paralelo a este transformador de por ej 1kohm, y lo rectificas con 4 diodos 1n4148, el negativo lo pones a masa y el positivo de este puente lo mandas mediante una R de 4K7 a la base de un transistor que te descargue el capacitor de soft start. entonces, cuando hay una sobre corriente, el transformador de corriente la medirá, te generará una tension en el puente de diodos y a traves de este transistor limitará el ancho de pulso de la fuente... este transistor debe ser de baja ganancia.. tipo mpsa42. o parecido.



Muy bien. Con un diagramita, quizá podamos cogerte la idea, que suena muy buena, compañero.



			
				kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> bueno viendo q es un fuente muy buena y me viene perfecto para el amplificador , y devido a q no hay PCB me dispuse a hacerla yo mismo aca les adjunto el circuito de la fuente y su correspondiente pcb, yo todavia no la probe pero si le encuentran algo me dicen, muchas gracias saludos STUART



Buen aporte, quizá nos pueda servir como base para la pcb definitiva. Pueden bajar el .rar atrás.




			
				fredy esneider valdes dijo:
			
		

> Para la gente del foro esta resuelto el problema de la fuente para los amplificador ya puse a trabajar la fuente y trabaja ok le hice las modificaciones para la bobina del secundario para que me sacara +80 -80 y trabajo muy bien puse trabajar la fuente con el qsc 1300 solo con 8 transistores y no se me cae la fuente , esta muy buena lo unico es que se calienten siempre los transistores ,pero me di cuenta que le habia colocado un disipador muy pequeño y se lo agrande y asunto arreglado , lo trabaje 5 horas que me puse a tomar con mis amigos , y no paso nada,………… muy pronto le paso el pcb el problema es que lo hice con pcb wizard y me que da muy feo ,



Amigo, ¿porqué no subes tu pcb?, si te queda feo, no importa, te ayudamos a retocarlo, tal como te dijo mnicolau. Quieres que te explique en un MP cómo subirla?

Alguien más la tiene funcionando? Bienvenidos todos los aportes!

Bueno, saludos a todos y venturoso año nuevo 2009. Pienso dejar atrás, con esta fuente, la pesada fuente lineal de mi amplificador y sé que es la ilusión de muchos.


----------



## Guest

Que tal a todos!. Apenas me de un tiempo y me regresen mi camara les informaciónrmare de lso exitosos avances y detalles a corregir de la fuente, y espero poder postear un PCB decente de una version definitiva para X potencia con materiales mas comerciales.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, que buenos aportes para el foro.
Tengo una inquietud, aqui en mi "aldea" no puedo conseguir los transformadores de ferrita ni toroidales ni de los normales asi que se me ocurrio lo siguiente, creen ustedes que si logro desmagnetizar el iman de ferrita de un parlante lo puedo usar como nucleo para una SMPS.


----------



## Eduardo

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> ... asi que se me ocurrio lo siguiente, creen ustedes que si logro desmagnetizar el iman de ferrita de un parlante lo puedo usar como nucleo para una SMPS.


Es el peor material que podes elegir para nucleo.
El ferrite usado en fuentes (soft ferrite) tiene la propiedad de tener bajisima histeresis --> bajas perdidas.
En cambio el de los imanes (hard ferrite) tiene una histeresis altisima --> justamente por eso queda imantado --> altisimas perdidas.


----------



## aldemarar

luciperro no me contestaste mi pregunta si se podia colocar barias ferritas para octener mas potencia y da la casualidad que me encontre unas fotos donde colocan muchas y las embobinan juntas dejo la imagen


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Gracias eduardo por tu respuesta, desechare la idea del iman


----------



## sonido

Desarmando un transformador de fuente de computador encontre que el secundario va "ensadwishado" en el primario ,es decir, mitadad de devanado primario-secundario-la otra mitad del primario. esa es la forma correcta me imagino de hacer un transformador ara trabajar en half bridge ,pero es necesario ser asi? o se puede devanar de forma tradicional ?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo de sacar +15v del transformador de alta frecuencia no es tan sencillo como parece, ya que la fuente al conectarse (primer arranque) debe oscilar libremente para alimentar los integrados del circuito de control y despues de eso el circuito de control entra en marcha y toma el control de la fuente, asi es que trabajan las fuentes de PC, otra forma es incluir una pequeña SMPS tipo Fly-back para alimentar los integrados y asi reducir el tamaño del transformadorr de la fuentecita lineal.
Yo tambien quiero desechar mi transformador de 50 kilos por una fuente de estas, por muchas razones como eficiencia y protecciones, con muy poca electronica puedes hacer una fuente casi inquemable, empece a desarmar los transformadores reciclados de fuentes de pc y voy a unir 4 de ellos, estoy trabajando actualmente en una fuente SMPS pero no es precisamente la del amigo Luciperro, practicamente agarre una ATX-230W y le cambie, quite y agregue algunas cosas, rediseñe el circuito de overcurrent o sobrecarga, overvoltaje y retroalimentacion y las espiras de los transformadores, esta trabaja con el PWM TL494 y es algo mas complicada que la de Luciperro


----------



## julkian

Hola, hago una pregunta:
¿Hay alguna forma de adaptar esta fuente para poder sacarle +/-30VDC 4A y +/-20VDC 8A?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## unleased!

Una humilde opinion:
No se si seria lo mas apropiado pero se podría eliminar el transformador de los integrados y poner una fuente con celula rc y zener. Hay información en el foro sobre este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about3481.html

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Asi no serviria porque las tierras no son comunes, la tierra de la etapa de control no es comun al punto de referncia del primario, estas fuentes sin transformador al ser "sin transformador" no aislan de la red electrica y eso ocaciona problemas.


----------



## unleased!

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Asi no serviria porque las tierras no son comunes, la tierra de la etapa de control no es comun al punto de referncia del primario, estas fuentes sin transformador al ser "sin transformador" no aislan de la red electrica y eso ocaciona problemas.


ahora que lo veo es cierto, no me abia dado cuenta   sorry.
lo que veo en el esquema es que, no se, pero creo que usar 560+560=1120microfaradios  por cada media onda...No se cuanto desarollará pero viendo esto y el fusible de entrada de 8A, fijandonos por esto nos da: P=VxI= 230x8=1840W. Suponiendo que la fuente no trabaje a tanta potencia (porque si no tendriamos que poner un fusible de mayor amperaje) y descontando el transformador que alimenta los CI supongamos que consume 1600W.(I=P/V= 1600/230= 6.95= 7A, le damos bastante margen).
Supongamos que tiene un rendimiento de un 80% entonces 1600x0.80= 1280W!
Si en su diseño no es capaz de entregar 1200W en su salida entonces veo inecesario gastar tanto en electroliticos y mas con el precio que tienen.
Corrijanme si me equivoco porfa.

Saludos!


----------



## juank86

Hola. soy nuevo por aqui pero estoy decidio a hacer esta fuente porque es lo que andaba buscando. 

Ahora, tengo varias dudas:

1. Las bobinas L1A y L1B son de 2.2uH? Es que no me queda clara la nomenclatura usada en el esquemático.
2. El secundario del transformador T2 dice en el esquemático que son 12+12 espiras y más abajo dice 22 espiras con Tab central. Mi duda es 12+12 = 22?
3. Cuando estaba terminando de montar el esquemático en PCB wizard se me ocurrió usar varios secundarios en T2 con distintas salidas de voltaje para tener distintos rangos en la salida y conmutarlos según sea la necesidad. Ahora cuando el voltaje sea muy pequeño la fuente va a estar en capacidad de entregar más corriente (de acuerdo a la ley de Ohm), lo cual implicaría tener que usar cable alambre más grueso para el transformador de ese rango o estoy equivocado? Si no me entienden me avisan.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Guest

Que tal compañeros!, bueno la verdad no se hacer cuentas disculpenme  para que les miento, con respecto a lo de las vueltas, pero no hay problema, si controlan la tension de salida no va a ser ningun inconveniente, solo asegurense de tener el suficiente rango en los capacitores para que no les estallen. Respecto a los capacitores de entrada me he quedado corto, ya que al fuente de donde retire el transformador, tenia capacitores de 2200uF/200V y un fusible de 15Amperes.

Saludos.

PD. Pronto subire un nuevo diseño.....


----------



## luisgrillo

oye luci, de que era la fuente que le quitaste tremendos capacitores?

y con respecto a lo de poner la resistencia con el zener yo creo que estaria bien, ya que la GND se del lado primario se esta tomando en el negativo de los capacitores, y el GND de los integrados tambien.!
asi que si pones la resistencia con el zener tendrias los 15V con respecto a GND del primario, que es exactamente igual a el esquema original.

y lo de la aislacion de la red electrica, solo en un pin de la resistencia estaria el voltage que te daria el choke electrico, y en el otro lado estaria el voltage del zener.

Yo he trabajado con fuentes que he hecho y asi le pongo, con resistencia y zener para el circuito PWM


----------



## franklin1

como hago para que dicha fuente tenga multiples voltajes,
 es que estoy armando un amplificador QSC donde solo extrai el amplificador,  por que  la fuente es demasiado compleja

http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Discontinued/PL2A Series/PL236A.pdf


----------



## franklin1

no oscar monsalvo no puedes utilizar los himanes redondos de los parlantes ya que son himanes y no feritas.


aca en cartagena se consiguen los nucleos toroidales en las tiendas de electrnica.


----------



## fotonico

Hola Luci.

Soy nuevo en el sitio, es increible que tengas este esquema, pues es casi identico a uno que yo tengo, en breve pondre el diagrama, usa 2 IRFP460 y entrega 1000W sin calentamiento, use un toroide reciclado y ahora no lo encuentro en ningun lado, estoy tratando de colocar un protector de corto circuito, ando en pruebas. Felicidades por tu prototipo.

Hola Luci, una pregunta, usaste un transformador de tipo E como se ve en la foto ? o es un toroide ?

Hola

Quiero insertar el diagrama de la fuente conmutada de 1000W, +-50V 10Amp de salida a partir de 120VAC comercial para amplificador de audio, como le ago para insertar el diagrama?

Una pregunta luci, viendo tu esquema en la modalidad de 220V cuando conmuta Q1 la corriente + circula por el primario del T1 (lo mismo para Q2) pero no veo donde cierre circuito, C8, C10 y R4 no serian los que cerraran circuito a tierra, es decir el T1 no tiene una conexion a tierra para cerrar circuito, esto como es que funciona?


----------



## unleased!

fotonico dijo:


> Quiero insertar el diagrama de la fuente conmutada de 1000W, +-50V 10Amp de salida a partir de 120VAC comercial para amplificador de audio, como le ago para insertar el diagrama?


creo que tienes que superar los 25 mensajes para que puedas subir archivos


----------



## chorvat

Estimado, esta fuente podría funcionar en +50 V, solamente, con 10 Amp consumo nominal y 15 A de pico? Podría bajarse la tensión a la mitad y luego subiendola al aumentar el consumo? Hay alguna medición de la disipación sobre los mosfet de potencia? Le veo poca disipacion a ese sector.

Gracias.


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenos dias p*UE*s esta es la primera vez que hago una consulta en este foro............
mas bien la primera en casi todo lo q*UE* he consultado en internet y mi duda es acerca de la comexion de la alimentacion del integrado ir2110 a travez del diodo mur 160 lo que dijo el amigo hazard_1988 es convincente pero veo q no han hecho ningun comentario o respuesta acerca de su aporte en la mejora del circuito

una meta que me he propuesto yo (y se que yo no soy el unico) es diseñar un ampli con fuente oscilada dado a que su funcionamiento es mas eficiente que el de un trafo de hierro comun, menos pesado y con la ventaja que se puede fabricar para reducir tamaños.
cuando alcance a fabricar y probar esta fuente pondre en marcha mi primer y aplazado diseño de un ampli clase d en puente de lo cual he leido y eso es muy dificil de hacer por eso no lo he hecho pero solo probandolo y escuchandolo se resolveran las dudas
dicen que el problema fatal es el batido de las dos portadoras que generan las dos salidas pero en mi concepto con un buen filtro de salida y dos filtros para cada linea de alimentacion de amboa amplificadore se puede solucionar esos problemas(creo........)
y lo demas es pensar y proyectar como hacerlo pero mas que eso mi problema es mas economico que de tiempo pero pensandolo bien si se resuelve lo economico lo que viene despues es la falta de tiempo


----------



## Raedon

de casualidad alguien tendria el pcb echo? gracias


----------



## pulponegro

una pregunta, esta fuente es capas de entregar +- 100 v con 50 amperes ? es la fuente que necesito armar, si no puede ser con esta, tendran algun circuito de una que cumpla con eso?
desde ya gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## Derhund

Hola!! Espero tengan PROTEL 99SE, y para los que no, adjunto en un (Rar) 3 archivos PDF con los respectivos y clasicos PCB para impresion y ubicacion de los componentes.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Subí el esquema en jpg o pdf para todos.

pulponegro, entendés que son 10[Kw] lo que estás pidiendo?

Saludos


----------



## Raedon

Gracias Derhund, te hago una pregunta, con que version del programa lo hiciste porque tengo el protel y no lo puedo abrir.


----------



## chacalpowers

Hola 

Esto es una fuentes comutadas qui yo construi long time ago.
Es input 120/220VAC en salida +45/-45VDC for my power amp., someones 13,8VDC, ok?

Gracies

Sandro/CHACALPOWERS


----------



## Raedon

chacalpowers dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Esto es una fuentes comutadas qui yo construi long time ago.
> Es input 120/220VAC en salida +45/-45VDC for my power amp., someones 13,8VDC, ok?
> 
> Gracies
> 
> Sandro/CHACALPOWERS


 
Bienvenido al foro CHACALPOWERS, muy buenas tus fuentes y muy prolijas.


----------



## chacalpowers

Raedon dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro CHACALPOWERS, muy buenas tus fuentes y muy prolijas.



Hola amigo

Será que posso escrever em português? É permitido? Obrigado.


----------



## Fogonazo

chacalpowers dijo:


> Hola amigo
> 
> Será que posso escrever em português? É permitido? Obrigado.



Puedes escribir en portugués, pero dentro de tus posibilidades emplea el castellano.

*! ! Bienvenido al Foro ¡ ¡*


----------



## pulponegro

hola mnicolau, mira, no tengo idea como adjuntar archivos no veo la opcion o sera que soy nuevo, la fuente la quiero armar para el ampli ucd del amigo ejtagle donde en sus indicaciones dice que para que el ampli largue los 1250 watts debo alimentarlo con +- 100 volts y 25 amperes, obiamente el amplificador es monofonico y quiero armar 2 placas para hacerlo stereo, serian 2500 watts, antes que me digas que es mucha potencia aclaro que no seria para uso hogareño y si bien igual me sobraria potencia prefiro que me sobre antes de trabajarlo al maximo, me entendes? por eso pedi 50 amperes, si me equivoco en los numeros sepan disculpar, siempre arme los circuitos pero no se mucho de los calculos y demas


----------



## dadybik

¡que buena idea varón, lo del limitador de tensión...!


----------



## Derhund

Hola compañeros foreros!!. Bueno quede de hacer una tarjeta final de la fuente SMPS110VAC, pero por falta de tiempo no la he podido hacer, y como nunca la desarme ya que se suponia que era prototipo; comence a hacer pruebas (apenas), como lo muestro en las fotos, alimentando un amplificador tipo automotriz al cual la fuente SMPS DC-DC que traia quedo destruida e irreparable, asi que la retire y alimente la etapa de salida con la fuente SMPS110VAC que he posteado en la primera pagina del post, la verdad ha superado las pruebas de trabajo y apenas lleguen las vacciones de abril comienzo a hacer una tarjeta definitiva.

Saludos.


----------



## emurriper

Hola a todos, les agradezco si me aclaran algo: con este núcleo, que potencia tengo (cálculos)  y como calculo el voltaje de salida. Es que tengo varios de estos y me gustaria hacer varias fuentes. Gracias


----------



## yune

Hola,soy nuevo en el foro y necesito armar un convertidor o un reductor de 100Vcd a 12Vcd para una placa fotovoltaica que entrega 100V y 1,05A , y los 12V son para una centralita de mando y control.Si teneis el esquema de algo se lo agadeceria.


----------



## rodrigo-99

hola

tengo un transformador de nucleo de ferrita, lo que no se es como usarlo tiene varias patitas en el primario y en el secundario, he investigado y se utilizan en fuentes switching, es posible usar uno de estos transformadores como uno de nucleo de hierro en una fuente lineal?


----------



## dadybik

pulponegro dijo:


> hola mnicolau, mira, no tengo idea como adjuntar archivos no veo la opcion o sera que soy nuevo, la fuente la quiero armar para el ampli ucd del amigo ejtagle donde en sus indicaciones dice que para que el ampli largue los 1250 watts debo alimentarlo con +- 100 volts y 25 amperes, obiamente el amplificador es monofonico y quiero armar 2 placas para hacerlo stereo, serian 2500 watts, antes que me digas que es mucha potencia aclaro que no seria para uso hogareño y si bien igual me sobraria potencia prefiro que me sobre antes de trabajarlo al maximo, me entendes? por eso pedi 50 amperes, si me equivoco en los numeros sepan disculpar, siempre arme los circuitos pero no se mucho de los calculos y demas


50 amperes x 200volts son 10000 vatios. te sora un poco de potencia si el amplificador es clase ab1 tiene un rendimiento superior al 70% por ello necesitas 2500vatios menos el 70% y con ello tenes bastante potencia. Si usas 10Kw es casi para un clase A y es al pedo.


----------



## joryds

emurriper dijo:


> Hola a todos, les agradezco si me aclaran algo: con este núcleo, que potencia tengo (cálculos)  y como calculo el voltaje de salida. Es que tengo varios de estos y me gustaria hacer varias fuentes. Gracias


Hola @emurriper, con ese toroide puedes sacar 500W sin problema.

Saludos.


----------



## sonido

hola a todos del foro, una duda tengo, se puede emplear essas ferritas de amplificadores automotivos en esa fuente?


----------



## vaco_802808

favor ayudenme como hago el transformador con que alambre por fa, se me ocurre el nro 18, 20, o cual y cuantas vueltas al primario, secundario
gracias por responder


----------



## vaco_802808

favor ayudenme  con el pcb completo quien lo tiene  incluso la tergeta osciladora  necesito para hacer funcionar a un aplificador con 2 stk de 150 w por lado  gracias  de antemano


----------



## RICARDO1

Disculpen quisiera saber si puedo utilizar

Disculpen quisiera saber si puedo utilizar un tranformador de pc


----------



## SERGIOD

Derhund dijo:


> Hola compañeros foreros!!. Bueno quede de hacer una tarjeta final de la fuente SMPS110VAC, pero por falta de tiempo no la he podido hacer, y como nunca la desarme ya que se suponia que era prototipo; comence a hacer pruebas (apenas), como lo muestro en las fotos, alimentando un amplificador tipo automotriz al cual la fuente SMPS DC-DC que traia quedo destruida e irreparable, asi que la retire y alimente la etapa de salida con la fuente SMPS110VAC que he posteado en la primera pagina del post, la verdad ha superado las pruebas de trabajo y apenas lleguen las vacciones de abril comienzo a hacer una tarjeta definitiva.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola amigo no se si tendras ya listo el pcb definitivo 
ojala que si lo hayas abanzado por que yo estoy cabezon con este tema :cabezon:


----------



## pato2009

muchachos quisiera saber si este nucleo de ferrite me puede servir como para esta fuente y si es posible sacar cuanta corriente con +/-50v desde ya muchas gracias 

http://www.feryster.pl/polski/e5528.php?lang=en


----------



## RICARDO1

he buscado el ir 2110 por aca en barranquilla pero no lo consigo
los que vivan por haca enonde lo puedo conseguir


----------



## emurriper

Jory16 dijo:


> Hola @emurriper, con ese toroide puedes sacar 500W sin problema.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola jory16 gracias por tu respuesta y ahora solo queda empezar a trabajar.


----------



## RICARDO1

me aburi de buscar ese integrado para los que no consiguieron el ir 2110
espero que este les sirva


----------



## Diego German

me imagino que reemplazas el ir2110 por el lm358 eso no te causa ningun problema puesto que uno es un driver y el otro un operacional ?
 saludos...


----------



## RICARDO1

he utilizado este integrado como driver en el irfp450 para manejar un motor de 110v dc siempre y cuando tengas encuenta que se utilizara como comparador no como amplificador
y el voltaje de salida es el 80% del voltaje de la fuente que en este caso es de 15voltios
para que el mosfet se encuentre en estado de saturacion y no se caliente. pero debo decir que nunca lo habia usado con una fuente flotante


----------



## marcosaq

> Ahora presentando el prototipo de una SMPS de 110-220VAC, faltan algunos datos que se tienen que sacar como el numero de espiras del transformador y calibres del alambre; por el momento esta Rev. 1.0 esta trabajando correctamente, la mayor parte del material utilizado es reciclado, y de alli adapte para hacer el PCB, porlotanto esta vez no colocare el PCB para imprimir pero si el esquematico, tomando en cuenta esto dejo algunas fotos y pronto actualizare el post con mas información.
> 
> Saludos.




Estoy en Brasil y he estado siguiendo el foro, porque estoy muy interesado en cambiar las fuentes de alimentación, al igual que su proyecto y desea saber si yo sólo aumentar las dimensiones del transformador, por ejemplo, utilizando el modelo de la IE-IE-44 o 35 o incluso IE-55, puedo obtener una mayor potencia y una protección más grande?

Necesito por lo menos 600 vatios de potencia, pero le gustaría 800W, con la intención de +45 -45 +60 -60 y una situación a otra situación.

como debe ser mi trafo detiene estos casos?

Gracias


Marcos


----------



## raven

Hola a todos, alguien hizo esta fuente? la tiene funcionando en algun ampli? quisiera hacerla pero con mas tension, aparte del bobinado del trafo hay que cambiar los fet para obtener por ejemplo 100 + 100V y 1000W por ejemplo?


----------



## FELIBAR12

RICARDO1 dijo:


> me aburi de buscar ese integrado para los que no consiguieron el ir 2110
> espero que este les sirva


 Cual es tu ubicacion? En bogota el IR2110 es de facil consecucion,con ese integrado vas a la fija,funciona muy bien tanto en amplificadores clase D como en fuentes.Puedes conseguirlo tambien aca http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/ir2110-p-768.html


----------



## arroyito

zopilote dijo:


> Con un esquema bien explicado, es suficiente garantia para armarla. y si lo que quieres es minimizar componentes. Esto es algo que pasa al buscar en la red. Sin indicaciones ni nada.
> 
> etolipoz
> ----------




hola zopilote, quisiera hacerte algunas preguntas, has subido una fuente  simplificada para 220Vca de linea, y quisiera que me ayudes o ayuden a  adaptarla.. si me dicen que en la salida puedo usar tres trafitos de  fuente atx de pc. a los que les quiero sacar poquito mas de 200W a cada  uno. pero en esa parte puedo bibinarlos yo mismo, mi problema esta en la etapa  anterior, si el ir 2153 y con el conjunto a dos irf740 me darian 3A para  asegurar rendimiento, o deberia usar otro mosfet como irfp260 ó driver ir2110, y tambien me  gustaria saber a que frecuencia esta trabajando el corte, para calcular  perfectamente el/los trafos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 8517

 deesde ya. muchas gracias a todos. espero que lleguemos a una conclusion con una buena fuente =)
 Arroyito.


----------



## sanderpinedo

RICARDO1 dijo:


> he buscado el ir 2110 por aca en barranquilla pero no lo consigo
> los que vivan por haca enonde lo puedo conseguir



aca en cartagena los venden


----------



## mogolloelectro

para ricardo1
ves a mundo electronico o repuestos y datos elecronicos los dos locales estan en el mismo edificio uno enfrente de otro y si no lo tienen de momento te lo encrgan  y llega en 4 dias dependiendo cuando lo pidas
y su precio la ultima vez que lo compre es de 10.000 pesos colombianos


----------



## os12300

¡Saludos! Por lo que vero esta fuente esta excelente, me interesa muchisimo, ya que la quisiera ensamblar para un amplificador de audio que estoy armando...
  Me pregunto que tipo de núcleo EDT49 o mejor dicho que tipo de mezcla ya que hay para este el material; 
   N62 (fTyp=25kHz, fout=150); 
   N27 (fTyp=25kHz, fout=100);
   N67 (fTyp=100kHz, fout=300);
   N87 (fTyp=100kHz, fout=500):
  Ya que como he leído es de suma importancia la velocidad de suicheo o frecuencia del material para la fuente.
   En lo refernte a los inductores de salida, también tengo dudas, por ej. ¿Cómo selecciono este tipo de ferrita?.
   También por lo que he leído para el filtro de entrada se debe optar por un filtro EMI.
   Mil gracias y que te encuentres bién.
   Me gusta mucho este foro, debo comentar que gracias a este he aprendido algo este es una muy buena opción para aprender más.







  Gracias de antemano por responder a mis preguntas, hasta pronto...


----------



## Derhund

Hola a todos. Dejo las fotos del ultimo diseño.







​


----------



## josco

primero que nada felicidades por este diseño! que tal la estabilidad, habra diagrama?


----------



## Derhund

josco dijo:


> primero que nada felicidades por este diseño! que tal la estabilidad, habra diagrama?



El diagrama es el mismo de la primera pagina.

Saludos.


----------



## thenekopony97

Cuales son las máximas de la fuente que armaste? Saludos


----------



## Derhund

Son 600w +- 90v ajustables a un minimo de +-45v


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Derhund saludos, amigo comparte el PCB final de esta excelente fuente para armarla.


----------

